# control panel fault(s)



## LandD

We have a 1994 N-reg Flair (Fiat based) and the control panel started to play up.

It started with the charging circuit showing a +25A even when the external electric power was not connected and the water tank levels showed empty even when more than half full.

We have tried re-setting which seems to function but has no effect on the readings. I think the on board charger is not functioning and have to use a separate charger to keep the leasure batery gonig.

Any/suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## CliveMott

Start by checking that all the connectors are clean and not corroded. The symptoms could be consistent with a bad earth to the panel or the main lump. Is it an Elektroblock system?

C.


----------



## boomerdog

*control panel*

had same prob with my 08 sundance was told to reboot panel!!!!!!! when this didnot solve prob a new on board charger was fitted prob sorted,at least that was 1 of 11 problems sorted best of luck


----------

